# problem z raid?

## sherszen

Witam,

Podczas uruchamiania systemu dostaje przy mdraid na czerwono [!!], jednak dmesg pokazuje:

```

[    1.618310] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    1.618322] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    1.618542] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    1.640993] md: Scanned 2 and added 2 devices.

[    1.641004] md: autorun ...

[    1.641012] md: considering sda7 ...

[    1.641025] md:  adding sda7 ...

[    1.641035] md:  adding sdb7 ...

[    1.641045] md: created md0

[    1.641054] md: bind<sdb7>

[    1.641073] md: bind<sda7>

[    1.641085] md: running: <sda7><sdb7>

[    1.641260] md/raid1:md0: active with 2 out of 2 mirrors

[    1.641297] md0: detected capacity change from 0 to 52427816960

[    1.641376] md: ... autorun DONE.

```

Gdzie mogę zobaczyć więcej szczegółów odnośnie demona mdraid?

----------

## sherszen

Chyba mam to gdzieś. Wywaliłem demona i pozwalam kernelowi sklejać po swojemu partycje. Póki co brak problemów.

----------

## timor

```
cat /proc/mdstat 
```

 pokazuje aktualny stan wszystkich zasobów raid - jeśli tutaj nie ma żadnych kwiatków to nie ma się czym przejmować  :Smile: 

----------

